# Ob class week-6



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Just got back from week 6 of basic obedience class and I must say (modestly) that Bear is becoming the star of the class! He did all the commands so perfectly with only hand signals. Yeah, he still barked some, but not near as much as he has in the past, and today, he barked only when another dog growled at him, if you don't count when we first walked in the door, but I think he was just saying hello then. The trainer said we make a great team and would do good either in agility or freestyle. I stated that we still needed some more work and would probably opt for advanced OB before trying agility or rally, and she said whatever we decided she thought we would do great together, she then said you can tell he's a Daddy's boy and is trying hard to please me. I told her he was so smart it's easy to train him, and she said I am allowing him to be smart, it shows we have really been working on everything. To think, I was worried about us getting kicked out of school and now we're just a week away from graduating. I am so proud of Bear, he brought his A- game today!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Whoo hoo!!!! Go Bear!!!!! :happyboogie::groovy::congratulations:


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Way to go, Bear!!! Good boy!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

GOOD JOB to both of you ))


----------

